# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Iso Whey Zero (BioTech USA)

## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

Iso Whey Zero (BioTech USA)

Τι θα λεγάτε για αυτοί εδώ? 









Η Iso Whey Zero  είναι φτιαγμένη από την καθαρότερη και πιο φιλτραρισμένη whey isolate πρωτεΐνη στην αγορά. Η εξαιρετικά υψηλή βιολογική αξία της και ο επίσης εξαιρετικά γρήγορος ρυθμός απορρόφησής της, κάνουν την Iso Whey Zero πραγματικά μοναδική. Είναι η ιδανική λύση για αθλητές που στοχεύουν στην απόλυτα καθαρή και στεγνή μυϊκή μάζα.

Όταν λέμε Zero εννοούμε Zero.
H Iso Whey Zero πραγματικά περιέχει Μηδέν λίπος και Μηδέν ζάχαρη. Ούτε άχρηστα ή κρυμμένα συστατικά που θα μπορούσαν να αποθηκευτούν στο σώμα ως λίπος. Μόνο 22γρ. καθαρής πρωτεΐνης για καθαρή μυϊκή μάζα σε κάθε δόση.

Αντίθετα είναι υψηλή σε BCAA αμινοξέα, ελεύθερα αμινοξέα και γλουταμίνη. Σχεδιασμένη και δημιουργημένη με τους πλέον αυστηρούς ελέγχους και αποτελούμενη από τις πιο προσεκτικά επιλεγμένες πρωτεϊνικές πηγές, η Iso Whey Zero είναι η τέλεια λύση για γρήγορη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.

Σε συνδυασμό με τα αμινοξέα και την γλουταμίνη, το πιο βασικό αμινοξύ για την ανάπτυξη και την αποθεραπεία, είναι η σίγουρη λύση για γρήγορα και εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ καλη δειχνει..
τα υπολοιπα συστατικα τα εχουμε??

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Other ingredients:

*Vanilla*: thickeners (E466, E415), sweeteners (E951, E955), flavors, stabilizer: E340, milk protein, anti caking agent: E551, emulsifier: E471, colors (E100 E160a)
*Chocolate*: low fat cocoa powder, thickeners (E466, E415), sweeteners (E951, E955), flavours, stabilizer: E340, milk protein, anti caking agent: E551, emulsifier: E471, color: E160a
*Strawberry*: citric acid, flavours, thickeners (E466, E415), sweeteners (E951, E955), stabilizer: E340, milk protein, anti caking agent: E551, emulsifier: E471, colors (E122, E110, E160a)

----------


## beefmeup

θενκς στελιο.. :08. Toast: 
εχει μεσα διογκωτικα.. E415=Xanthan gum..

----------


## pavlito10

> θενκς στελιο..
> εχει μεσα διογκωτικα.. E415=Xanthan gum..


μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι ειναι αυτα.Γιατι την αγορασα και μετα ειδα ολα αυτα τα Ε που εχει και ανησυχω...
 :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## beefmeup

προσθετο διογκωτικο ειναι που το χρησιμοποιουν σε φαγητα,κ συνπληρωματα..
σε καποιους ανθρωπους δημιουργει εντερικες διαταραχες..

----------


## dimitrispump

ligo που ηπια απο ενα φιλο δειχνει καλη διαλυεται αμεσως χωρις φουσκωματαλεω να την προτιμησω εχεις δοκιμασει καποιος αλλος?

----------


## TeoNewLife

Tα συστατικά του είναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακά, ίσως και τρομακτικά.. γνωρίζουμε ίσως πόσο πάει το μαλλί ανα κιλό?

----------


## beefmeup

ναι φιλε κ γω που τα διαβασα σκιαχτηκα..

τιμες δεν αναφερουμε στο φορουμ,μονο μεσω πμ. :01. Smile:

----------


## fitness12

εχω δοκιμασει 2 πρωτεινες της ιδιας εταιριας και οι 2 ξευση σοκολατα(ετσι ελεγε)...η γευση μονο σοκολατα δεν θυμιζε...για να διαλυσεις 2 scoop ηθελες 1 λιτρο νερο..με λιγα λογια δεν πινοντουσαν..τωρα η συγκεκριμενη δεν ξερω

----------


## dimebag

> εχω δοκιμασει 2 πρωτεινες της ιδιας εταιριας και οι 2 ξευση σοκολατα(ετσι ελεγε)...η γευση μονο σοκολατα δεν θυμιζε...για να διαλυσεις 2 scoop ηθελες 1 λιτρο νερο..με λιγα λογια δεν πινοντουσαν..τωρα η συγκεκριμενη δεν ξερω


Σίγουρα ήταν της biotech? Η nitro pure whey και η nitro gold pro που δοκίμασα εγώ είχαν καλή διαλυτότητα 8/10 η πρώτη και 7/10 η άλλη και απο γεύση φοβερή.. ΑΑ ρε συ μήπως δοκίμασες γεύση chocolate coconut? Γιατί αυτήν η γεύση είναι λίγο απαίσια, αυτής της εταιρίας τουλάχιστων..

Παίδες αυτήν η iso φαίνεται πολύ καλή..Και απο τιμή επίσης μια χαρά.. Μάλλον θα την παραγγείλω μιας και ξέμεινα αλλίως θα δοκιμάσω από εναν φίλο και θα κάνω review για γεύση/διαλυτότητα..

----------


## dimitrispump

> θενκς στελιο..
> εχει μεσα διογκωτικα.. E415=Xanthan gum..


xantham gum exei k h iso 100 dymatize, αυτα  τα Ε λιγο πολυ ολες τα εχουν αλλα γιατι επεελεξε  η biotech na ta γραψει στα συστατικα με Ε k oxi me kanonikh νομασια ειναι περιεργο,παντως δοκιμη που εκανα μου αρεσε σοκολατα κ βγαζει 120 σκουπακια στα 3 κιλα σε νορμαλ τιμη κ οτι πηρα απο την εταιρια καλα τα ειδα.

----------


## fitness12

τη μια φορα ειχα παρει την biotech-power pro γευση σοκολατα ηταν και 4 κιλα δεν τελειωνε με τιποτα.την αλλη δεν θυμαμε πως την λεγανε

----------


## demaio13

Την πηρα σημερα να τη δοκιμασω.Πηρα τη μικρη συσκευασια των 500γρ.Καλη ειναι η τιμη της,ειδικα αμα σκεφτει κανεις οτι ειναι zero carb.Απο διαλυτοτητα μετρια πραματα,απο γευση μια χαρα.Απο θεμα συστατικων παντως ειναι καλη απ οτι δειχνει

----------


## Dony

To Ε951 εινε ασπαρταμη.....
Και το Ε955 σουκραλοζη..

Η ασπαρτάµη ανακαλύφθηκε επίσης τυχαία από τον J. Schlatter to 1965. Είναι λευκή
κρυσταλλική σκόνη και προέρχεται από την ένωση δυο αµινοξέων, του ασπαρτικού οξέος
και της φαιλυλαλανίνης. 
Είναι 200 φορές πιο γλυκειά από την ζάχαρη και χρησιµοποιείται σε προιόντα ights,όπως
αναψυκτικά,τσίχλες,παγωτά,διάφορα επιδόρπια,σαν γλυκαντικό στον καφέ,διάφορα
φάρµακα,κ.λ.π. Η συσκευασία αυτών των προιόντων πρέπει να αναγράφει
υποχρεωτικώς ότι περιέχουν πηγή φαινυλαλανίνης η οποία έχει πολύ βλαπτικές
συνέπειες σε άτοµα που πάσχουν από οµόζυγη φαινυλκετονουρία(κληρονοµική
πάθηση). 
Η ασπαρτάµη προκαλεί παρενέργειες στα περισσότερα συστήµατα του οργανισµού. 
- Μάτια:Τύφλωση στο ένα ή και τα δυο µάτια,µειωµένη νυχτερινή όραση,πόνο στο ένα ή
και στα δυο µάτια. 
- Αυτιά:∆ιαταραχές της ακοής,πρόκληση διαφόρων ήχων. 
- Νευρολογικές διαταραχές:Επιληπτικά επεισόδια,πονοκέφαλος(τύπου
ηµικρανίας),σύγχυση,µείωση ή απώλεια µνήµης,υπνηλία,παραισθησία ή µούδιασµα των
άκρων,διαταραχές της οµιλίας,σοβαρή υπερδραστηριότητα,άτυπο προσωπικό πόνο. 
- Ψυχολογικές/Ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές:Προσβολές
πανικού,κατάθλιψη,ευερεθιστότητα,επεισόδεια µανίας και διαταραχές
µνήµης,επιθετικότητα, 
άγχος,µεταβολές της προσωπικότητας,φοβία. 
- Καρδιαγγειακές διαταραχές:Ταχυκαρδία,επιβράδυνση της αναπνοής,υψηλή αρτηριακή
πίεση. 
- Γαστρεντερικές διαταραχές:Ναυτία,διάρροια που µερικές φορές συνοδεύεται µε αίµα
στα κόπρανα,εντερικός πόνος,πόνος στην κατάποση. 
- ∆ερµατολογικές διαταραχές:Αλλεργία, αντιδράσεις στα χείλη και στο
στόµα,αναπνευστικές αλλεργίες,όπως άσθµα. 
- Ενδοκρινολογικές και µεταβολικές διαταραχές:Απώλεια ελέγχου του σακχαρώδους
διαβήτη,διαταραχές της περιόδου στις γυναίκες,λέπτυνση ή απώλεια των
τριχών,απώλεια βάρους,χαµηλά επίπεδα γλυκόζης(υπογλυκαιµία). 
- Άλλες διαταραχές:Συχνό αίσθηµα καψίµατος κατά την ούρηση,υπερβολική
δίψα,κατακράτηση υγρών,πρήψιµο των ποδιών,ηυξηµένη ευαισθησία σε λοιµώξεις. 
- Πρόσθετα συµπτώµατα από την τοξικότητα της ασπαρτάµης περιλαµβάνουν τα πιο
κρίσιµα από όλα,όπως µη-αναστρέψιµη βλάβη του εγκεφάλου,ανωµαλίες διάπλασης του
εµβρύου,πεπτικά έλκη ακόµη και τον θάνατο. 
Όλες οι παραπάνω διαταραχές σχετίζονται µε την µεταβολή της σχέσεως των αµινοξέων
στο αίµα από την ασπαρτάµη. Αυτή µπλοκάρει ή µειώνει τα επίπεδα της σεροτονίνης, 
τυροσίνης,ντοπαµίνης, νορεπινεφρίνης και αδρεναλίνης. 
Ωστόσο, είναι τυπικό ότι τα συµπτώµατα από την κατανάλωση ασπαρτάµης δεν
µπορούν να ανιχνευθούν µε εργαστηριακές...


Οχι και οτι καλυτερο.Να ψαχνετε πριν αγορασετε και με τοσα Ε που εχει σιγουρα και κατι αλλο κρυβει
αλλα αυτα τα 2 τα θυμομουνα απο εξω.

----------


## beefmeup

καλο ειναι να θυμηθεις επισης φιλε μου,οτι οι μελετες για την ασπαρταμη που τα αναφερουν αυτα σαν παρενεργειες εχουν γινει σε ποντικια,κ ειχαν δοσεις τραγικα μεγαλες που σε αναλογιες πανω στον ανθρωπο ουτε σε μια ζωη δεν θα τις παρεις,ποσο μαλλον απο ενα συμπληρωμα..
η τελικη επιλογη βεβαια ειναι του καθενος,αλλα τα γεγονοτα ειναι γεγονοτα,δεν υπαρχει λογος να παραπλανουμε.. :03. Thumb up: 
οι επιστημονικες αναφορες μεχρι τωρα ειναι διφορουμενες κ μη συμπερασματικες..

----------


## Chrisis

καινούρια σειρά από biotech..όπως μου είπαν είναι χωρίς τα πρόσθετα, τα Ε κτλ όπως την παλία έκδοση..

----------


## dimitrispump

Συστατικά

Protein premix (Whey protein isolate, hydrolysed whey protein isolate, cross-flow ultra filtration whey protein concentrate, BCAAs), low fat cocoa powder, thickeners (E466, E415), sweetener (E955), flavours, stabilizer: E340, milk protein, anti caking agent: E551, emulsifier: E471, color:

----------


## dimitrispump

> Συστατικά
> 
> Protein premix (Whey protein isolate, hydrolysed whey protein isolate, cross-flow ultra filtration whey protein concentrate, BCAAs), low fat cocoa powder, thickeners (E466, E415), sweetener (E955), flavours, stabilizer: E340, milk protein, anti caking agent: E551, emulsifier: E471, color:


E955 ειναι η σουκραλοζη

----------


## Onare_skg

απο δειγμα που δοκιμασα πολυ πενα η σοκολατα

----------


## billy89

Ένα review γι' αυτή την πρωτείνη που τη δοκίμασα σήμερα πρώτη φορά

Καταρχάς η συσκευασία είναι αυτή πλέον





Η σκόνη είναι πούδρα πολύ λεπτή.

Λοιπόν διαλυτότητα 9/10 μου άφησε ένα πολύ μικρό αδιάλυτο υπόλειμμα στον πάτο υποθέτω επειδή είναι πολύ λεπτή η σκόνη.

Γεύση σοκολάτα... πάρα πολύ απαλή, καλή όμως, δε θα βάλω βαθμολογία και θα επανέλθω γιατί έβαλα αρκετό νερό θέλει σίγουρα λιγότερο.

Επιπλέον να τονίσω ότι η έκδοση που μου ήρθε γράφει aspartame free.

----------


## Numerouno

> Ένα review γι' αυτή την πρωτείνη που τη δοκίμασα σήμερα πρώτη φορά
> 
> Καταρχάς η συσκευασία είναι αυτή πλέον
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η σκόνη είναι πούδρα πολύ λεπτή.
> ...


Δεν με εντυπωσίασε προσωπικά. Iso δεν θύμιζε με την καμία!! 7/10 και πολυ την βάζω. Απογοήτευση η ποιότητα της 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI P6-U06 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## billy89

^ Τι εννοείς ποιότητα?

----------


## Gianna

Και γω αυτήν παίρνω εδώ και κανα μήνα στις μικρές 500άρες συσκευασίες. Από γεύση η σοκολάτα μου άρεσε πολύ (και δεν είμαι fan της σοκολάτας -στις πρωτεϊνες, γιατί αλλιώς.....), πολύ νόστιμη, μου φάνηκε βέβαια πολύ γλυκιά, οπότε μάλλον θα ναι τίγκα στα γλυκαντικά. Η βανίλια μάλλον αδιάφορη. Διαλυτότητα μια χαρά.

----------


## Christos100

διαλυτοτητα κακη, γευση (σοκολατα )υπερβολικα γλυκια .
Διαλυτοτητα 7/10
Γευση 5/10

----------


## Anithos

πως την ειδες εσυ την κακή διαλυτοτητα και μεις δεν την βλεπουμε,μπορεις να μας εξηγησεις καλυτερα;
για την γευση παω πασο καθαρα προσωπικο θεμα.

----------


## Christos100

> πως την ειδες εσυ την κακή διαλυτοτητα και μεις δεν την βλεπουμε,μπορεις να μας εξηγησεις καλυτερα;
> για την γευση παω πασο καθαρα προσωπικο θεμα.


Θα σου πω που την ειδα την κακη διαλυτοτητα και που εσεις δεν την βλεπετε,η καλυτερη εξηγηση μου ειναι οτι παντα κατω κατω μενει πρωτεινη και θελει  πολυ κουνημα για να διαλυθει τελειως. Η γευση ειναι προσωπικο θεμα αλλα κανω ενα review και με βαση τις προσωπικες μου επιλογες δεν μου αρεσει .
Οταν εχεις δοκιμασει πρωτεινες τυπου ON που διαλυονται με ενα πανω κατω τοτε πρωτεινες σαν αυτη εχουν κακη διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## totis

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82307 
Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου,το δειγμα ητανε σε γευση chocolate,την ηπια ευχαριστα προς το γλυκο η γευση της,και *διαλυεται πολυ ευκολα(σε 200ml νερο στο σεικερ που την εβαλα δεν εμεινε τιποτα).....Σε συγκριση τωρα με την με την gold standard σε γευση Double Rich Chocolate την οποια την βαζω σαν κρητηριο μιας και την εχουνε δοκιμασει οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας, θα της εβαζα της iso whey zero  1 βαθμο πιο κατω,σε σχεση τωρα με την extreme Extreme Milk Chocolate της gold standard 2 βαθμους κατω θα της εβαζα της iso whey zerο σε θεμα γευσης.

----------


## inferno93

Επειδη πηρα τις μικρες συσκευασιες 500γρ και δεν μου ειχαν βαλει σκουπ.Απο οσο εψαξα βρηκα οτι 25γρ που ειναι η δοση ειναι περιπου 2 κοθταλιες της σουπας.Ομως κοφτες γεματες?Γνωριζει κανεισ γιατι ζυγαρια ακριβειας δεν παιζει :01. Razz:

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Εγω την εχω εδώ και καιρο. Από τιμη είναι σουπερ. Το σακουλακι με τα 500 γραμμαρια το αγορασα 17 ευρω. Βγαζει 20 δοσεις.

Η σοκολατα δεν είναι και από τις καλυτερες που εχω δοκιμασει αλλα πινετε. 
Διαλυτοτητα : 6/10
Γευση : 6/10

Αγορασα μετα τη βανιλια και επαθα πλακα. Ειλικρινα δεν εχω δοκιμασει καλυτερη γευση σε ISO.

Διαλυτοτητα : 8/10
Γευση : 9/10

Δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως από γευση σε γευση αλλαζει η διαλυτοτητα, Καμια σχεση η σοκολατα με τη βανιλια.

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Υπαρχει sιte που μπορεις να δεις όλα τα Ε τι ακριβως είναι και τι παρενέργειες εχουν. Επισης και εάν είναι καρκινογόνα. Στην ISO WHEY τα εβαλα όλα και δεν εχει κατι που προκαλει πρόβλημα υγειας. Σε 2 μονο Ε ελεγε ότι σε πολύ μεγαλες ποσοτητες προκαλουν δαστρεντερικες διαταραχες. Σε γενικες γραμμες είναι καλη.

----------


## NASSER

Γενικά δείχνει καλή. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να την χρησιμοποιήσω σύντομα.

----------


## NASSER

Η διαλυτότητα είναι θέμα που ξεχωρίζει από την αρχή και αναλόγως ή το αποδέχεται ο καταναλωτής είναι είναι κριτήριο να απορρίψει το συμπλήρωμα. Προσωπικά δεν θα με ενοχλεί αν η γεύση (απόλυτα υποκειμενικό κριτήριο) είναι καλή και αν στη πέψη δεν μου δημιουργεί θέμα.

----------


## chrispolymer

την εχει δοκιμασει κανενας? αν ναι την προτεινετε?
ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Feth

Παρόλο που η διαλυτοτα ήταν μια χαρα και δεν είχα κανενα πρόβληα ως προς την πέψη της, η γευση βανιλια ήταν λές και έπινα αγευστη πρωτεινη, πολύ απαλή η γευση πιθανον όμως να είναι έτσι οι isolate μιας και δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα και δεν εχω ιδεα τι παιζει με τις γευσεις των isolate σε σχεση με των blend και concentrate.

----------


## Μανος Ρεεεεε

Εγώ τώρα 1.5 χρόνο την παίρνω και δεν το έχω μετανιώσει! Είναι φοβερή και είναι και τρομερό Value-for-Money(58 ευρώ την αγοράζω).

Την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα!

----------

